# question home cinéma /apple tv



## gaelle2509 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un imac, dans qqs mois je compte investir dans un MBP mais pour le moment j'ai commandé une timecapsule pour mes sauvegardes time machine (pour etre en wifi dans l'objectif de sauvegarder les deux mac dessus)....et une apple tv....
J'aimerais relier l'apple tv en hdmi à la tv et en optique à un home cinema....D'après tout ce que j'ai lu c'est tout à fait sa fonction....
Mon homme écoute pas mal de zik mais pour le mmt c'est sur le mac...imaginez le son....l'idée de l'apple tv est d'envoyer les morceaux sur le HC....Et j'en viens à ma question : quel home cinema ??? je n'y connais absolument rien....nous avons un salon salle à manger cuisine ouvert et j'ai lu pas mal de trucs négatifs sur les barres de sons...l'idée c'était de pas entrer dans des systemes volumineux 5.1....Qqn pourrait il m'aider ...la condition est bien sur la présence d'une sortie optique mais après je sèche....marque ?(que valent les marques habituelles sony, philipps...sinon bose ? yamaha) ampli obligatoire ou pas ?? ça fait pas double emploi avec l'apple tv ? faut il acheter un systeme avec lecteur dvd intégré au cas ou celui ci lache...? Comme vous voyez je plane complètement et mon homme ne s'intéresse pas à tout ça...il est juste utilisateur.

Merci pour votre aide je ne m'en sors pas !

J'oubliais le budget...le moins possible ah ah ! disons 1000 euros grand grand max...idéalement plutot 400/700


Merciii !!

Gaelle:rose:


----------



## gaelle2509 (11 Janvier 2012)

personne ?


----------



## thebustre (12 Janvier 2012)

si tu ne veux pas 5 enceintes et 1 caisson de basse, abandonne le HC, tout simplement

garde le son de ta TV pour les films, et achète toi un ampli HiFi pour pour la musique et 2 enceintes, il te faudra dans ce cas là un DAC (covertisseur numérique analogique)


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Janvier 2012)

Va voir ce fil dans un forum "spécialisé":
http://www.homecinema-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1028&t=29927412
Profite de glaner quelques infos (voir poser des questions) sur ce même forum


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
 Résumant le fait :
- tu veux que ton homme écoute de la musique de ton IMac mais ailleurs c'est-à-dire le son doit sortir dans le salon sans faire trop de bruit , dans ce cas comme a indiqué thebustre : abandonne le home cinéma , je dirait plutôt une petite chaine hifi + 1 AirPort *Express* (fonctionne en wifi ) relié à la hifi via un câble ( rca jack « rouge blanc dun coté et jack de l autre)  , ça fait pas double emploi avec Apple Tv vu que ce denier te permet de lire les vidéos de ton iMac via itune.
- Voilà nhésite pas à poser des questions pour plus de précision

    p.s : prix Air Port (89.00  ) 
            Apple tv 119.00  
           Câble rca jack ça coute pas grand chose, je pense vous devez l avoir dans la maison , ça traine partout ces câbles 
          La chaine hifi ta tous les prix, allez  disons 120   si tu fait le calcul cest nettement en dessous de ton budget 

   Cordialement


----------



## George78 (15 Janvier 2012)

... offre-toi le système Logitech Z906, vous allez être sur le cul.. 500 watts compacts pour 349 balles, c'est imbattable..
Fais gaffe que tu dois absolument avoir une entrée optique sur ton système 5.1 parce que l'Apple TV n'a pas d'autres sorties..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h23 ----------

http://is.gd/QzrsSN


----------

